
Little known fact – JavaScript config files create their own gravity - jgbbrd
https://twitter.com/jgbbrd/status/1261242168133464065
======
testbot123
He had a bit of a point there till he lost me at "But the foolish (i.e. people
writing @JavaScript / @typescript in the first place) keep going."

Oh great, another blowhard trying to tell me that the language that powers the
modern web is bad because _checks notes_ there are too many config files.
Yawn.

~~~
krapp
I think it's not the language that's bad in this case, but the environment.
When standard practice is such that you can't distribute even a rudimentary JS
library without half a dozen config files it does seem like something is awry.

~~~
testbot123
Honestly, if you're struggling with a config file for the transpiler
(babelrc), one for the entire project (package.json), legibility (prettier and
eslint), and type-checking (tsconfig), I have no idea how you're ever going to
be comfortable building anything that's even moderately complex.

4-5 more files and some env vars sure are annoying, but it also means that I
only have to deal with config once, then can build and deploy my application
in almost any environment.

Also note that a lot of these config files enable you to use type checking and
clean, modern JavaScript with added features and syntactic sugar that make JS
easier to use. It's my understanding that the JavaScript-hating crowd has
derided JS for the exclusion of these in the past ("it's a toy language" etc),
so I'm not really sure what's expected here.

